# Best rod n reel combo for inshore



## Marley

Without breaking the bank, what do you think is the best rod n reel combo for inshore fishing? What would be your "go to" set up?

4/11 Thanks for all the helpful responses. I went with a Sargus I found new for 55$ and a Shimano rod for 89$ so should be good to go. Marley


----------



## Tcheeks38

for the money you can't beat the penn battle combo either the 3000 or 4000 combo for 10$ more than the reel costs you get a high quality and performing rod. Ask around I haven't heard anyone say anything but good things about the battles combo rod. I myself own a battle combo in the 6000 size along with 2 more battle reels in the 4000 and 8000 size and I haven't had any issues caught 12-16lb striped bass last weekend at the wedowee dam in alabama on the 4000 and 6000 I'll have to post some pics in the fishing reports section


----------



## mjg21

+1 battle combo 109.99


----------



## Ardiemus

Well, if it is for inshore only I would say any Reel in the 2500 size is best. Big enough to catch all the fish you "normally" catch and enough to get huge fish in if you don't try to hoss them in. A 6-6 or 7-0 foot rod is the way to go (IMHO) something on the lower end which I still a great rod is a rod line by Okuma called reflections, Diawa's Aird and Laguna series, ( I just bought two lagunas from Dizzy Lizzy's) all three of those rods are less than 50 bucks, one I think is like $38. I prefer 1 piece only, and most of my rods are cork, but all the ones I mentions are foam or "naked/minimalist" rods. I fish Diawa's Advantage series and Costal reels, I have two 2500 Advantages, a 4000 size, and a 3000 coastal, I also have a high end Shimano baitcaster combo that is great but not my go to rod. People love the Penn, I have a few myself. And if you think you can't catch big fish on little rods then your wrong, I have a Penn 430 SSG (very small reel) on a Berkley 5 foot Microlite rod (1/8-1/4 ounce lure) rated 4-8 lb test line that I run 10lb Berkley nanofil on and I have boated reds up to 36" with that combo in my yak, that night I also caught a 34" and white trout..... Its all in how you play the fish. When I was in college here I used to buy new shimano $20-25 reels every year and put them on a nicer rod. The reel would last a good season then I would toss it. At $25 a pop, I could afford to get a new one every year and spend the money on a nice 80-100 rod (if I chose too)... Good luck, take a pic when you decide on what you bought!


----------



## Flatspro

Spend what your comftorable spending. You can find deals on used reels on the forum if you act quick. I personally fish Shimano 3000 series reels in 7'2" Shimano rods 2 are med and 1 medhvy. They are all identical so no matter what I grab it feels the same. Bait caster I use a Abu Garcia Revo STX hs on a 6'6" Shimano med. that's my go to quiver.


----------



## grgrobards

Consider Pflueger President 6' 6" in medium power @ $79.

Greg


----------



## Jrunner24

Boom... the best is the Penn Sargus 4000 with matching medium weight 7 foot pole.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

penn 4500ssm or battle 3-4000 on a 7ft medium action rod is a good starting place and the ss can be found with a good rod for under $100 on here no problem


----------



## rufus1138

bang for ur buck my vote is with the outcast custom inshore rod of 10lb rating (60 bucks and instant customer service, any problems ive had have been handled next day with no questions asked), and like someone already said, 29.99 now for shimano sienna series reels, i have a 4k on the outcast rod and it handles anything that hits it i promise.


----------



## The Pitt

grgrobards said:


> Consider Pflueger President 6' 6" in medium power @ $79.
> 
> Greg


That's what I used to use. Salt water started corroding fast. Ive switched to Shimano Sahara on Star Rods.


----------



## Marley

*Thnx for the great replies*

I ended up getting a Penn Sargus reel 3000 for 55 from Walmart online and a Shimano rod for 89 from Hot Spots. I'm well pleased and can't wait to get out there. PFF is such an amazing resource!
Marley


----------

